# HS50 Track - Add Lighting Coil?



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Folks,
I rebuilt an HS50 that I came across last year. The rebuild was a get it running, get it working, replace what you must sort of rebuilds to see if I liked the blower. Turns out, after using it, I really like it a lot. 
So, I am going to go back in this summer [using it this winter so have to wait until spring] and tear it down again and get the parts fixed/cleaned/replaced that I didn't take care of this summer.
That being said, while I have it torn down again I thought it might be worth looking in to adding lighting.
The G200 engine on it does not have a lighting coil and I do not want to add a battery to it.
So, can I add another coil to the flywheel/points assembly to generate the necessary power?
I found a few discussions and pages that show you can do this with a GC or GX model of the motor, but I am finding little information about adding to the G200. It appears that the G200 has a similar mounting structure to the GC/GX but I figured I would put it out there to see if anyone has already working on something similar to this.
Here's the best pic I could find of the mountings behind the fly wheel.








Thanks in advance.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

From the looks of it you can at least add one coil even though the lower mounting hole is corroded a bit.

This one should be small enough to clear the flywheel and will give you 15W/1A 12V, decent enough to run up to 18W LED.









Honda 31510-ZE1-003 Coil, Lamp (12V/15W); 31510ZE1003







www.partspak.com


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

might just be better off finding a newer style engine with the options you want to drop on there. i know there is really nothing wrong with the older engine but the ohv engines definitely seem to be better on fuel as well as possibly getting you a engine with a bit better parts/info availability.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

its funny reading this. i remember when you first cam here and just wanted to repair the 50 so it would work. then it was a partial tear down and rebuild. then it was a nearly total tear down and rebuild. now this.......

tried to warn you......

snowblowers anonymous meets here 24/7/365

snowblower convention meets in Reno every August. all expenses paid. beer, alcohol, food , rooms at Casinos and lap dances at the strip clubs. ( houses of ill repute are on you )









The last 3 conventions were great. I had a good time.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> might just be better off finding a newer style engine with the options you want to drop on there. i know there is really nothing wrong with the older engine but the ohv engines definitely seem to be better on fuel as well as possibly getting you a engine with a bit better parts/info availability.


That would be easiest, but my intention is to keep as much of it as stock as possible.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> its funny reading this. i remember when you first cam here and just wanted to repair the 50 so it would work. then it was a partial tear down and rebuild. then it was a nearly total tear down and rebuild. now this.......
> 
> tried to warn you......
> 
> ...


Very true Orangputeh! To be honest, after I fixed it [the first time] and have now used it, I actually prefer it over my largely-too-large blower, so I need to go back to it and grind/paint the parts I said "good enough" to this summer. Already ordered and on the way: Tappet room cover, breather case/gaskets, crawler plates [right and left], and a control lever. Going to strip it down again and focus a little more on the motor [heat plates need to be cleaned and painted] and frame [have to sand down/paint the bottom plate and along the bottom of the frame] among other odds and ends. Sold my other blower already, have a 2013 Ariens Deluxe 28 that I am working on, will flip that shortly. And I bought the Shop Manual for the 50, yes, the one you recommended I get back in March or April of last year, so there's that.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Northeast Dave said:


> That would be easiest, but my intention is to keep as much of it as stock as possible.


it not a $100k numbers matching classic car. i am also not saying throw the old engine out. personally i upgrade my snowblower to suit my needs/likes. i really like how much snow i can move with 1 tank of fuel on a ohv engine. on top of that parts information and availablilty are nice especially if you plan on keeping it long term. it may even be worth keeping future upgrades in mind like if you possibly want to add 12v electric start or handle bar warmers. that way you can look for a engine that was designed with both in mind.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> it not a $100k numbers matching classic car. i am also not saying throw the old engine out. personally i upgrade my snowblower to suit my needs/likes. i really like how much snow i can move with 1 tank of fuel on a ohv engine. on top of that parts information and availablilty are nice especially if you plan on keeping it long term. it may even be worth keeping future upgrades in mind like if you possibly want to add 12v electric start or handle bar warmers. that way you can look for a engine that was designed with both in mind.


crazzywolfie, you’re correct, that would be the responsible, correct move.
However, I dig the old engine, I tore it down to the cylinders and valves and rebuilt it, it runs like a champ. I enjoy doing the work (I work on other machines than snowblowers, large and small) in my spare time drinking a few beers, yarda-yadda.
It works great for my driveway and I’ll have it a long time. The only feature I really miss is the headlamp.
I also enjoy the thrill of finding that one cover or gasket or whatever that finishes a project especially if it’s an original part, which the original Honda engine gives me Apologies, I digress.
In the end, you are correct, I could outfit it with something else modern for the same or less cost of the materials I have had to purchase to rebuild the original (we won’t talk about the labor, it’s a labor of love) The original does not have the capacity for modern luxury (lights, hand warmers, etc).
But, it’s really really cool, just look at it, cool as hell, and if you’re still unsure if it’s worth saving than take another look at that cool ass muffler assembly, vintage 80s chrome work. 
I’ll trade vintage cool for modern convenience (within reason of course) any day if the week.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Northeast Dave said:


> The original does not have the capacity for modern luxury (lights, hand warmers, etc).


As @JnC said, it sure looks like you can mount a standard Honda lighting coil on there...


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

tabora said:


> As @JnC said, it sure looks like you can mount a standard Honda lighting coil on there...


Yes. When I take it apart this summer I’ll check out the mountings and see how it comes together.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Might you need a flywheel with more magnets? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

groomerz, valid point and one that should be addressed.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Any chance we can see the inside of the flywheel? This will establish if your current flywheel would suffice or if you'd need a new flywheel.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

JnC, I didn't take a pic of the flywheel during the initial rebuild. When I tear it down again this summer I'll upload some pix. Just trying to get ahead on putting the parts together now.


----------

